#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Spreadsheets & Presentations >  >  >  Process Design of Oil,Gas & Water Seperator

## deep79pk

Dears,
I have required any software or any litrature about the process design of three phase separators and its internals design like mist eliminators and other internals of seperator.
Thnaks


DEEPSee More: Process Design of Oil,Gas & Water Seperator

----------


## josefreitas

I am interested also.
Thanks
jose_manuel_freitas@yahoo.cpom

----------


## sa12345

Refer to GPSA

----------


## saiedmehdipour

Dear Buddies;
  For your purpose there is a great pure and applicable book with the name of  GasLiquid and LiquidLiquid Separators, I hope it would be profitable. PLZ follow bellow link to have it.
Rerds

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks

----------


## mhuelva

> Dear Buddies;
>   For your purpose there is a great pure and applicable book with the name of  GasLiquid and LiquidLiquid Separators, I hope it would be profitable. PLZ follow bellow link to have it.
> Rerds
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a fantastic book. Very usefull

thanks a lot saiedmehdipour

----------


## aragorn

thanks

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks

----------


## rahul_chengineer

thank you

----------


## saiedmehdipour

Dear All;

  Addition of above mentioned book it is great reference to use TOTAL process vessels design ceriteria too.

Best Regards

----------


## feune111962

Thank you

----------


## joe3112

Thanks

----------


## pulsar3220

thanks

See More: Process Design of Oil,Gas & Water Seperator

----------


## ishaksaban

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Your download was not found or has expired. Please try again..

----------


## santoxi

Please find below the new link...

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

The password is


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## anzoategui

Txks

----------


## sunky

thanks for the info

----------


## balaji_krishnan

Hi,
The password is not functioning

----------


## mrao

Dear Santoxi,

Can you please upload in **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. Thanks a lot in advance.

vmrao.

----------


## gerpo123

can someone reupload this please? thanks very much

----------

